# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  Wine or Beer?

## Fizzy Doom

I like wine  ::):

----------


## Chopin12

wien but it gives u a hell of a hangover x___x

----------


## Otherside

I prefer beer, but I like both

----------


## L

Both are gross - I am a cider and cocktails girl

----------


## Antidote

Beer is more well rounded and tasty to me. Wine is usually too acidic (I'm talking about good quality wine). I'm very sensitive to tart flavours, which is the same reason I don't like most fruit. Chardonnay is my preference because it tends to be less acidic, but I only really enjoy it when it's with food to balance it out.

----------


## Tinkerbell

I like both, will drink mostly bock beer.  But given a choice I will choose wine, Riesling and Merlot top the list.

----------


## Frogger

::

----------


## WineKitty

I like both.  Depends on my mood.

----------


## meeps

Both gross. I only like mixed drinks

----------


## Anteros

Wine, preferably the dry kind.

----------


## GunnyHighway

> Both are gross - I am a cider and cocktails girl



Agreed here. I always get nagged at for drinking "girly drinks" but whatever, I'd rather drink something enjoyable than a "manly drink" that tastes like ass.

----------


## Ironman

wine

----------


## Koalafan

Im not really much of a drinker but I usually go for cocktails or a good hard cidar. Ive tried many different beers and its in no way something I enjoy =/

Only tried wine a couple of times and no thank you too  :Tongue:

----------


## Kirsebaer

Wine! Red, white and rosÃ© <3 But I really like beer too.

----------


## Arcadia

Can't get into beer.  I really like dry, red wine.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I like both beer and wine on occasion, although how much I like or dislike the various types of each differs. I also dislike liquors and spirits, but I could probably enjoy some mixed drinks.

----------


## VickieKitties

I'll drink what I can get, hard liquor preferably.

----------


## fordgurl_87

Beer or margaritas!  :-D

----------


## Air Caterpillar

oh my god beer all the way.

----------


## Natey

Neither.  I am a teetotaler   :Victory:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Red wine! I don't mind beer but my stomach usually protests.

----------


## Hadron

Vodka blat.

Joking. I don't even like the taste of alcohol. Only the effects.

----------


## VickieKitties

Yeah, drinking is for getting drunk, imo.  I'll tolerate wine if I have to, but it just feels like vinegar in my stomach.  Pretty disgusting, I'd take any other booze over that.

----------


## Misssy

Both types of alcoholic drinks though I am allergic to most wine so beer is the safer choice.

----------


## Lad

Both.

----------


## Florian Kornberger

I thought this said Wine or Beef

----------


## Misssy

Boufffff... Bourguignon

----------


## VickieKitties

There's a dozen or so yuengling in my fridge that I intend to drink tonight.

----------


## h00dz

Wine all the way  ::):

----------


## Trendsetter

Wine  ::D:

----------


## Member11

Neither, I prefer hard liquor.

----------

